# Katy Area



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone in the katy area looking for a fishing partner? will split the cost.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

Whiskey7 said:


> Anyone in the katy area looking for a fishing partner? will split the cost.


 offshore?


----------

